# stock shock life expectancy



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

so my ga16 just hit 160k and i think its about time to replace my shocks, given that every bump now makes my car shutter like crazy. Im planing on ordering some kyb gr-2s and was wondering whether or not to replace my stock springs. How long do these things last and how the hell would i tell if they were shot.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

in most cases springs will last virtually forever just the shocks go out


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

funkpacket said:


> How long do these things last and how the hell would i tell if they were shot.


If your springs have cracks in them, are sagging under load (or are shorter than the stock springs with the weight of whichever corner they're on), have broken in half, or are making lots of stress creak noises (usually resulting from cracks), you'll need to replace them. Stock springs do last quite a while though, despite all the stress that's put on them. Just give them a quick cleaning and inspection when you install the GR-2's and you'll be set for a while.


----------

